# [SOLVED] iptables service not starting

## Holysword

So, I have performed some major updates on my system (finally) and for some reason iptables service is not working anymore:

```
◢ perjanus ◣ ~ $  /etc/init.d/iptables start

 * Loading iptables state and starting firewall ...

iptables-restore v1.4.19.1: state: option "--state" must be specified

Error occurred at line: 24

Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: iptables failed to start

◢ perjanus ◣ ~ $ 
```

I have no idea what line 24 that could be. The line 24 of the init script is "need localmount #434774", I'm not sure if that is any related...

----------

## papahuhn

What's in line 24 of /var/lib/iptables/rules-save?

----------

## Holysword

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> What's in line 24 of /var/lib/iptables/rules-save?

 

Interesting. It is

```
[71677147:23248703227] -A INPUT -m state -j ACCEPT
```

No idea what it means, I use fwbuilder to generate my iptables rules.

----------

## papahuhn

That rule is useless as seen here. You can either omit the whole line, or just remove "-m state", depending on the other rules for the input chain. Can you post the content of the whole file?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So, I have performed some major updates on my system (finally) and for some reason iptables service is not working anymore
> 
> 

 

Was updated the Kernel? Check kernel modules for iptables, seems as "state" option was not enabled.

----------

## Hu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Was updated the Kernel? Check kernel modules for iptables, seems as "state" option was not enabled.

 Wrong.  The problem is that the rule specifies to load the state module, but then does not specify anything to do with it.  Therefore, it is flagged as an error.  As papahuhn stated, the rule is pointless as written and should be modified or removed depending on factors the OP has not shown.

----------

## Holysword

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> That rule is useless as seen here. You can either omit the whole line, or just remove "-m state", depending on the other rules for the input chain. Can you post the content of the whole file?

 

Sorry, for the delay!

I am afraid I don't have the old file anymore. I cleaned all the iptables rules and then used fwbuilder again to generate the rules. After I saved the new sane ones no problem occurred.

I have no idea why fwbuilder generated wrong rules to start with though.

----------

